# Millin' a lockdown, kurt style vice.



## kcmillin (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this aint no engine, but I thought I would share a project I decided to take on shortly after I got my mill. 
 So, I was at the steel yard getting some barstock, and I seen a wonderful peice of steel sitting on the rack. It was 2 1/2" x 3" rectangle bar of mild steel. I had wanted a small vice to put on my angle table for some time. But I never got around to ordering one. When I seen this bar of steel, I said to myself, "There is my new vice!" So I had them cut a foot of it off for me. Found out in the office it was $40 foir that foot. But thats OK, Ime gonna get soem good milling experience.


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the steel block before milling






First I milled out the slot in the bottom.





Then I milled out the top, and completed the slot





here is the clamp down thingy, It is a 45 degree angle that slips into the moving jaw.





here is the inside of the moving jaw, the 45 degree angle corosponds here as well






I put brass spacers on the sliding part to decrease friction, and reduce wear. you can bareley make them out in the picture.


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 5, 2010)

here is the finished vice next to what is left over of the original bar.





I made it so it could me mounted sidways.





Here are the clamp slots milled in the side.





another picture of the vice.





here it is in action, on the tilting table.





This may not be the most precision vice in the world, but I can get really accurate results with it. It locks down just like my big vice. it has been a lifesaver in many instances. 

This was incredibly easy to build, I just modeled it after my big vice and just made it smaller. 

I decided to show this for anybody who wants to make alot of chips, and get a nice tool when youre done. It only took me a weekend to complete. Mostly because I am not sure on proper milling practice, I just used a 2 flute 3/4 inch end mill, cutting 1/4 inch deep, full width cuts. and then finished off with more appropriate size and 4 flute for finish.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks well made and very sturdy, Kel. Good going!

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Feb 6, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> It only took me a weekend to complete. Mostly because I am not sure on proper milling practice,



???
I would say you did *VERY* well at that!
Nice thread! Thm:

Rick


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice job. Good size for lots of jobs.


----------



## Wagner1975 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow Kcmillin :bow:

Great vise ... I need one of those! Don't know if I'm experienced enough to do that though! Have never milled mild steel before! scratch.gif

Good going
Wagner


----------



## joe d (Feb 6, 2010)

Kel;

Nice bit of kit you made there. Now I've got another one on the project list....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks great.

I bet that is one heavy vice.

Are you going to heat treat it to increase the hardness?

With my sorry excuse for a mill, it would take months to machine a piece of steel that size.

I have learned in the short time I have been playing with this old ShopTask is the heavier and more rigid the part is held, the better off you are.

SAM


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 6, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Are you going to heat treat it to increase the hardness?
> 
> With my sorry excuse for a mill, it would take months to machine a piece of steel that size.



Sam,
 I do not plan on heat treating it. Mostly because its hard for an ameture to get a 10 pound block of steel up to the proper tempreture. I do plan on making some jaws for it in the future. 

I did this entire thing on a chineese made 2hp mill/drill from harbor freight. I am not to experienced in doing this, I just mill as much as I can, adjusting depth and speed by listening to the mill and the cutter. I have seen formulas for proper speed and feed, but it seems this is vor variable speed mills, or even CNC, I have not been able to practicly apply it to my manual mill. 

I call it "Millin' by Ear"

This was actually about as easy as millin gets, just a verry long process. 
If I can do it, anybody can do it.

kel


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice job on the vice Kel. What size thread did you use for the shaft and nut?
gbritnell


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 8, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Nice job on the vice Kel. What size thread did you use for the shaft and nut?
> gbritnell



gbritnell,

I am using 1/2 -13 size thread, first I made one out oif a CRS bar, and itbent the first time I used it. So I decided to get a carrige boltg and mill a hex on one end of it. 

This still is not the best solution. If I have to do another one I will get an acme screw and nut. 

kel


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice I too need to atempt there are just a need some times for a smaller vise.
NICE JOB! :bow:


----------

